# New Vapeking Reseller Krugersdorp



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

I am so EXITED to announce that I am now a VAPEKING RESELLER!!!! 

VapeKing products are available in Krugersdorp. 

You guys can contact me on my cell number 079 959 4605

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Melinda (8/2/14)

Hi Annemarievdh, congratulations wishing nothing but success going forward!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

Thank you @Melinda, I really hope so too


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Wow Annemarie - thats fantastic!!

And I suppose you will get to try all the equipment first 
So you can advise your customers....

Bonus

All the best!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (8/2/14)

We'll done 

All the best @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wow Annemarie - thats fantastic!!
> 
> And I suppose you will get to try all the equipment first
> So you can advise your customers....
> ...



Jip Jip!! That's the plan, so I have the Starter Kit, and the TopQ Liquids. Will expand as I go  and on requests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

Riaz said:


> We'll done
> 
> All the best @annemarievdh



Thank you @Riaz


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

glad to have you on board  Hope it goes well for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/2/14)

@annemarievdh , you go girl , well done .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Yes, awesome. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I am so EXITED to announce that I am now a VAPEKING RESELLER!!!!
> 
> VapeKing products are available in Krugersdorp.
> 
> You guys can contact me on my cell number 079 959 4605


Congrats and all the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (8/2/14)

Congrats Annamarie, everything of the best. May skies be the limit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/2/14)

@annemarievdh All the best with your new venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> glad to have you on board  Hope it goes well for you



Thank you Stroodlepuff, I will do my best


----------



## annemarievdh (8/2/14)

Thank you every one!!! I am enjoying it already!! Telling everyone I know and letting everyone taste all the grait TopQ juices, if they want to or not


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

That's awesome congrats . Krugersdorp is just around the corner so I don't have to drive far to get supplies !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/2/14)

Awesome stuff! Now I can get htings in KDorp! All of the best Annemarie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

@TylerD where about are you ? I'm interested in buying a rba but I cannot build coils , and I've heard you make the best coils


----------



## TylerD (9/2/14)

@shabbar , I'm in Wilropark Roodepoort.


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

You don't say !!! Me too ! Melon ave .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Wow, a mini vape meet in the making

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/2/14)

Cool stuff! I'm in Limpopo str.


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/14)

shabbar said:


> That's awesome congrats . Krugersdorp is just around the corner so I don't have to drive far to get supplies !



Wonderful, you are always welcome.


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Now I can get htings in KDorp! All of the best Annemarie!



Thank you very much, and you are welcome too


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/14)

We can do a mini vape meet and do a taste feast


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

@TylerD that's like 2min away from me .
Pm me your number , should meet up . I'd like to see and get a feel of rba .


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

@annemarievdh I need to get myself another mod (just sold my svd last week) and some decent juices . Currently vaping liqua , hangsen and a few local juices. Is the juice vape king stocks the same as vape juices ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/14)

shabbar said:


> @annemarievdh I need to get myself another mod (just sold my svd last week) and some decent juices . Currently vaping liqua , hangsen and a few local juices. Is the juice vape king stocks the same as vape juices ?



We stock TopQ e-liquid, reviews on http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/topq.556/

You are welcome to come and taste the e-liquids for yourself. PM me and we can arrange a meet when it will suit you. Also see our website www.vapeking.co.za


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

I'm sorry to say Tomorrow* 15 February* I will be *OUT OF ORDER.
*
But will be back on the 16th or even tomorrow afternoon, depending on how
thing go.

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William (14/2/14)

Congr8 Annemarievdh... i hope you make a lot of sales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

William said:


> Congr8 Annemarievdh... i hope you make a lot of sales



Thank you, just hope I wont miss any tomorrow


----------

